# For Sale! Sapphire R7 260X 2GB



## toshar (May 4, 2020)

For Sale 

Product - Sapphire R7 260x 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Expected Price -Rs. 5000 (Five Thousand) 
Source - Bought it new from Computer Empire, Neheru Place, New Delhi
Date - Bought it on 31st December 2014
For - I bought it for playing games like COD, Battlefield, GTA when I use to come back home from Hostel during college days

Reason For Sale - I am looking for a new GPU. Can have it as secondary card for my 970mobo but selling it will help me having a better budget for new Card. 
Product Condition - Like New. With box also in new condition. Let photos do the justice
Purchase Invoice available - Yes
Warranty - No warranty left
Accessories Included - Original box, stock Power connector, stock DVI-to-VGA, manual, CD, whatever it came with. 
Product Location - New Delhi, South Delhi, Delhi NCR
Shipping - No. Pick it up directly from my place after testing it yourself thoroughly
Payment - Cash, UPI.  

I actually didn't got the time to use it well as most of the time I was involved in studies and friends. Later I got Job and money both but again, didn't got time to play games but always always drooled over my hardware when I see them. Beefy heat sinks, complicated wire circuits, heat pipes running everywhere carrying tons of atomic heat from nuclear thunder processors and that kind of stuff... maaf karna, mai zara idhar udhar nikal jata hu. 
This card kept stock most of the time and I OCed it during this lockdown  for good. It never goes above 69 deg Celsius in Furmark stress and in games with
best possible settings it floats below 59 with 75% RPM Fan always. You can test it on your own on my rig before purchasing. 
Thanks


----------



## toshar (May 21, 2020)

Bump, Price - Rs 4500


----------

